
Ask HN: What do you do when your reporting managers keep changing? - meranvijay
I have been in to marketing more specifically into internet marketing for last 10 years. I joined the current company one year back. Since then my reporting managers keep changing. What I noticed, all the reporting managers could either spent 3-4 months or max 6 months and they resigned. Honestly speaking they even once a while appreciated me saying &quot; you should be the reporting manager not me&quot;.<p>I am unable to understand, why the management is unable to see this. Don&#x27;t take me wrong - but I never say no to any problems at desk and solve it without any external help. The management calls me you are good at execution, but you are not a good fit for manager.<p>What am I missing or what am I doing wrong here? Please help me with your suggestions.<p>Thanks
======
PaulHoule
It looks like an impossible job. If you got promoted you would be kicked out
in six months too. You are good at what you do and the organization doesn't
want to lose you.

------
frogskate
It sounds like an issue inherent to that position?

As far as the managers changing, I would just keep a very detailed log of your
day-to-day activities so your work is never in question.

~~~
meranvijay
Thanks @frogskate. We do have Asana in place for day to day task management.
What I think, the managers who were recruited and resigned had less practical
experience. They always talked the processes (which anyone can easily make out
through Google searches over a period of time) but never had executed them.

Now last day I was informed that I have to report two different managers, one
who is Operations Head and second one is from marketing background. I will do
the strategies & execution, they will review, approve and give feedback around
it.

